# How do you rate my shooting with Mark



## tmodesto (Nov 19, 2007)

I shot this @ 10yards with one o freind's Mark II


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Your group is so small, I can't even see the picture!


----------



## Bullseye (May 14, 2007)

Thats gotta be the best shooting that I never did see.


----------



## cncguns (Dec 15, 2007)

Outstanding!!!!!!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

And no flyers in the bunch!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

I think he missed the entire target every shot.


----------



## tmodesto (Nov 19, 2007)

Sorry seems the pic link didn't work .... here it is


----------



## RoadRnnr69 (Dec 23, 2007)

Looks good!!!


----------



## cncguns (Dec 15, 2007)

tmodesto said:


> Sorry seems the pic link didn't work .... here it is


Looks good...:smt023


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Yeah.........we knew.........we was just messin' with ya'!!! :anim_lol: It really does look pretty good. If ya' shot me there that many times, I'd die for sure! :smt082


----------



## glock27bill (Dec 29, 2007)

A Mark II was my first handgun, with the bull barrel.

Fun, accurate AND cheap to shoot.

Nice shooting.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I'd say that was a real good job. Now just keep it up. Good luck.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Keep squeezin' they get smaller!

JW


----------

